
Ask HN: How would you go about introducing your children to technology? - ss_y2n
So on one hand you have all the distractions of mobile phones, computers and entertainment which are documented to cause (as some studies say) development problems in Children.<p>And you do also have on the other hand a trove of information and knowledge bank which they can rely on.<p>How and what and when at what age would you do it?
======
duxup
I have 2 kids, 9 and 3.

General rules:

\- Tech use (and media for that matter) is all on a "ask permission" basis.
Often it's a reward too, but it doesn't have to be. Basically they can't just
grab it when they want.

\- Generally, my rule is that all tech use is supervised. All usage is in the
living room / kitchen area with an adult present who can monitor them.

There are some exceptions to "unsupervised use" like my 9 year old and his 2DS
where there is limited amount of trouble he can get into. On a long car ride
he can sit in the back and use that as he wishes. Same goes with the Nintendo
Switch (he can't access the store).

Things I've forbidden:

\- No unsupervised use of media or tech, with the few exceptions mentioned.

\- YouTube kids. I tried it and at the time there was NO "white listed only"
option so basically they had full run of YouTube kids and I quickly found I
did not like that. Tons of inane content and even content you "blocked" was
still available in slightly different forms. It was absolutely FLOODED with
videos that were just pushing merch. It was like video dystopia ... for kids.

\- No use of apps or media I haven't reviewed to some extent first.

Things I like:

\- Anything from PBS.

Things I do that i'm not always proud of:

\- At a restaurant give a wiggly kid the phone and an app to play with (still
supervised), sometimes you're just too tired to entertain and need some quiet.

\- While I'm doing some work turn on the TV and run a show for them...
sometimes you do what you gotta do to stay sane / get other things done.

~~~
croo
Solid advice. I would add that under 3 years they don't need any screen time
or any kind of tech - they just cannot get bored.

At our house the phones are off limits for them. Very limited screen time (1-2
videos or the same old David Attenborough movie 'till dinner is ready) and
there is an agreement between us and the kids that they can start
computer/phone usage when they learn to read and write.

------
iraldir
If you are tech savvy yourself, I would use a very controlled environment with
only creative-ish app allowed (drawing, programming etc.). Games should be
vetted by you, and bring something to the development of the child (heavy
story telling, puzzle mechanics etc.). Regardless of all that, limit screen
time, allow the child to be bored (which is important for psychological
development).

Lead by examples by not looking at your phone every 5 second, and use the
computer for active activities.

Once they are old enough to understand why something can be good or bad for
them (idk, 10 years old?) regardless of whether or not it is enjoyable, you
can give them a bit more control, while still being involved. Do they like a
specific youtuber? Ask them why, watch some videos with them. Keep controlling
the time spent though.

This is what I would like to do in the future. I am currently childless so
this comment is purely based on what I want to do and not on active
experience. Can be food for thoughts though.

------
codingdave
First, I'd check what your local school district is doing. Many of them are
introducing coding classes as young as 1st grade. Those districts will bring
your kids up on tech in such a way that you can be more limited at home.

On the flip side, some districts are still living in the 70s, and their tech
classes are little more than typing classes. In those cases, you do need to
teach them yourselves.

And many districts are somewhere in the middle. But I'd suggest figuring out
what they'll be learning outside of the home, and just fill in gaps at home.

------
WesternTelepwn
I ended up getting my son into programming by using codakid.com as he was
obsessed with Minecraft and Roblox so when I showed him he could make his own
content he was hooked. We have been doing some hands-on builds with Raspberry
Pi projects as well. We are lucky that our school has a good STEM program to
further develop and encourage these skills. The hardest part is always making
it run and relatable.

------
qzx_pierri
My grandmother used to give me her old computers, starting with Windows ME. I
would tinker around on them and explore. I learned about what GNU/Linux was
from a friend in 9th grade & started distributing-hopping and breaking stuff.
It should all come naturally. OP, they’ll need to be curious. That’s how we
all got into this in the first place. Curiosity.

------
sohodlers
Let them go to a programing class :)

